# AR5523 Atheros wifi usb

## ago

Eccomi al mio primo TIP...

Quest'oggi ci occuperemo della configurazione di una periferica wifi usb atheros, che a differenza di molte non funziona con i moduli ath5k e/o ath9k presenti nel kernel nelle versioni più recenti.

Bene..detto questo passiamo alla pratica; il tutto consiste nel:

-scaricare i sorgenti;

-applicare delle patch;

-compilare il modulo;

-far si che funzioni tutto nel momento in cui colleghiamo il dispositivo;

Iniziamo col dire che il tutto funziona alla grande con un kernel 2.6.32, (personalmente ho 2.6.32-gentoo-r7) e che sarebbe opportuno avere installato pacchetti come 

```
dev-util/subversion

net-wireless/wireless-tools
```

Non nomino pacchetti come gcc e make poiché penso sia scontato averli già installati  :Very Happy: 

Per prima cosa iniziamo a creare una cartella temporanea dove fare tutte le operazioni, scarichiamo il firmware per poi copiarlo in /lib/firmware:

```
cd /home/utente

mkdir ar5523

cd ar5523

mkdir firmw

wget http://verein.lst.de/~hch/ar5523.tgz

tar xf ar5523.tgz firmw

cp firmw/uath-ar5523.bin /lib/firmware
```

Ora possiamo procedere a scaricare i sorgenti, quindi:

```
cd /home/utente

svn co svn://svn.berlios.de/fullstory/ar5523/trunk/ ar5523
```

Entriamo nella directory e applichiamo le patch:

```
cd ar5523

patch -i debian/patches/kcompat-2.6.25.patch

patch -i debian/patches/kcompat-2.6.26.patch

patch -i debian/patches/kcompat-2.6.32.patch
```

A questo punto controlliamo che /usr/src/linux punti al kernel 2.6.32(che stiamo utilizzando) e possiamo lanciare la compilazione con

```
make
```

(Faccio presente che ci sono altre patches disponibili, ma quelle che ho elencato sono sufficienti per il funzionamento)

Non dovrebbe darci nessun errore e dovrebbe essere stato creato il modulo ar5523.ko

Testiamo ora se effettivamente funziona con

```
insmod ar5523.ko
```

 e verifichiamo successivamente con

```
lsmod
```

 se il modulo è caricato; dovrebbe funzionare tutto alla perfezione e attraverso 

```
iwconfig
```

dovremmo riuscire a vedere l'interfaccia.

Come ultima cosa non ci resta che creare la cartella in /lib e copiare li il modulo:

```
mkdir /lib/modules/$( uname -r )/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ar5523

cp ar5523.ko /lib/modules/$( uname -r )/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ar5523
```

Al prossimo collegamento della periferica usb, potrete notare che il modulo verrà caricato in automatico; se non fosse cosi potete sempre ricorrere a

```
modprobe ar5523
```

Questo è tutto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## IPc0P

ciao, ottima guida, non fa una piega! unico problema che non riesco a risolvere e che nonostante

ci siano i moduli  ar5523.ko  in /lib /lib32 /lib64 non li carica con modprobe, dice che il modulo non esiste!

il make non ha dato errori, infatti il .ko e' pure nei moduli del kernel.... 

ho il tuo stesso kernel!

la scheda in questione e' una tp-link TL-WN722NC usb chip atheros, so che dovrebbe funzionare

con i driver ath5k , ma non la rileva, mentre ne ho una pci sempre atheros che funziona perfettamente!!!

sbaglio io in qualcosa, non carico qualche modulo che dovrei????

grazie mille

----------

## cloc3

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

>  non li carica con modprobe, dice che il modulo non esiste!
> 
> 

 

prova a lanciare il comando depmod, prima di modprobe.

se non basta, prova anche a usare il comando insmod, con il percorso completo del modulo, e stai a vedere.

----------

## IPc0P

grazie cloc3 , con depmod e poi modprobe e' andato su subito, ma non  carica lo stesso la scheda....

la pci la vede e funziona tranquillamente, mentre quella usb viene rilevata con "lsusb" ma anche a 

driver caricato con iwconfig non la riesco a vedere...mhhhhh  con lsmod ci sono sia i driver ath5k che ar5523..

proprio non saprei !!!

non e' che devo mettere nel kernel qualcosa per attivare porte usb anche se ho messo quasi tutto.. bhoo!!!

mi sono un po' perso !!!!

grazie mille!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> mhhhhh  con lsmod ci sono sia i driver ath5k che ar5523..
> 
> 

 

brutta cosa, questa dei doppi driver.

prova a togliere del tutto il driver vecchio, spostandolo dalla cartella /lib/modules e riavviando.

leggi anche cosa dicono i log, e se ti danno qualche suggerimento.

----------

## ago

questo è un driver che funziona con chipset ar5523, assicurati di avere quel chip e in caso posta i numeri rev e dev che controllo se la periferica è supportata o meno

----------

## IPc0P

ago88 grazie per la disponobilita', la scheda e' una tp-link TL-WN722N USB, chipset riconosciuto da

"lsusb" : Atheros .

ne ho anche un'altra pci sempre atheros che funziona perfettamente con ath5k!!!

----------

## ago

controlla con 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 se "viene riconosciuta"

Se li è presente dato che è usb credo necessiti di firmware

----------

## IPc0P

no ago88 non viene rilevata ne da 

ifconfig -a

iwconfig

trova soltanto quella pci!!!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IPc0P

RISOLTOOO finalmenteee!!!

girovagando su google ho trovato questo post:

http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=6mjpus7757vc5hucpisgagr410&topic=6334.15

i driver sono " ath9k_htc " piu' relativo firmware

driver: http://files.iniza.org/ath9k_htc/compat-wireless-2010-03-19_with-ath9k_htc-support.tar.bz2

firmware: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git;a=blob_plain;f=ar9271.fw;hb=35b308409dc18991ec833c

funziona anche in monitor mode , unica pecca......

spero possa essere utile a qualcuno!!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## ago

sono contento che hai risolto il tuo problema...ma, ti consiglio, per una prossima volta, di non installare tutti i driver atheros solo perchè hai un chip atheros  :Very Happy: 

Assicurati di installare solo i driver che vanno bene per il tuo chipset  :Wink: 

----------

